# Park Tool FT4 Fork Clamp & Guage



## Krakatoa (Jul 20, 2018)

Anyone have one of these for sale in very good condition with instructions?


----------



## buickmike (Jul 20, 2018)

I was watching two separate auctions on bay begining of the year first was  400 second was higher. But u could tell the park tool while being the cheaper of the two- was also a knockoff copy of the expensive version.Don't know if there were instructions with either although the owner of the expensive one included the advise. That it was a guage for measuring alignment. "If you should have a steel fork that u suspect is bent- replace it"


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 16, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 16, 2018)

Here are the instructions at least.


----------



## obliquepen (Aug 16, 2018)

I was in need of the same tool some time back and ultimately found Stein Tools. Built to a much higher standard than Park Tools and still being made today I went for it. Here is the link if you are interested https://www.steintool.com/portfolio-items/frame-and-fork-alignment-fixtures/


----------



## buickmike (Sep 6, 2018)

A second VAR has appeared ..


----------

